# Gtechniq G4



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

*GTechniq G4 Glass Nano Polish*








*Price & Availablilty:*
£5.29 inc VAT for 100ml

*Used on:*
Ford Fiesta Exterior Glass

*Manufacturer's Product Information*
G4 utlises consistent nano sized abrasives and a citric acid cleaning agent to provide fast and agressive glass and ceramic cleaning to remove contaminants that glass cleaners fail to remove.

*Manufacturer's Product Instructions*
• Shake the bottle well 
• Apply directly onto a buffing cloth (we recommend a cotton towel type cloth)
• Work the product in a circular motion
• If the product dries on the surface, dampen with water to reactivate
• Remove excess product with a damp cloth

*Packaging:*
Presented in a nicely shaped bottle with a nice colour scheme. Instructions in a stylish font following the whole "advanced" theme of the products.

*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Milky liquid that purely smells of chemicals. Not much to report.








*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
Great cleaning power - applicator was dirty afterwards and it effectively removed the previous sealant.

*Ease Of Use:*
Couldn't be easier to use - as long as a small amount is used. However I used a healthy amount on a side window and it dried white but was still easy enough to remove. No harder than any other glass polish.

















*Finish:*
Great 'fresh' finish with some nice reflections and no smears.

















*Durability:*
N/A

*Value:*
I used hardly any to do all 6 windows, it spreaded very easily. Just a couple of ml did the windscreen, and I could have stretched it much further. At just over £5 for 100ml too, it is the best value for money product in my experience, especially with it coming from such an advanced manufacturer.

*Overall DW Rating: 81%*









*Conclusion:*
This is a great product, and the only problem I have with it is that it's just a tad watery for my liking. However that is my personal opinion and others may appreciate the consistency. Before I got a chance to apply it to the glass some of it had soaked into the applicator, "priming" it but I wanted it on the glass and not in my applicator. Scoring high due to its performance, however I'm not sure its head and shoulders above other glass polishes, althought it is the best one I have tried.

However it is pretty much perfect in every other area. And I wouldn't let the consistency stop me from buying it. The price is excellent, I'd be prepared to pay double for the same amount. And that is why I give it the DW Simplicity badge.








Thankyou to Rob and Pete @ GTechniq for supplying this product for reviewing. 
If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: G4 Glass Nano Polish


----------

